# 2002 2500HD 6.0L 4.10 Rear / 17 Mpg ?



## dkscott (Jan 21, 2002)

I bought a 2002 Chevy 2500HD ext cab. It has about 1200 miles on it now. Most of my driving has been in town and without towing. I'm lucky if I get 11mpg. My buddy just bought the same rig in a crew cab version. He has approx 900 miles and has been driving mainly highways. He claims he is getting 17-18 mpg. But I think he just has trouble doing simple math . Any imput ?


----------



## Bill c (Jan 30, 2000)

17-18 mpg he is pulling your leg.I have had my hd for 6 months and only average about 10 mpg.


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I have about 6000 miles on my 6.0 now and average 11.5-12.5 this week I got 14.1 and i get 13 quite often I don't think I'll ever see 17-18... that's about what the duramax gets in town and a little more on the highway.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Highway only YEA*

I've got 4,200 miles on mine & highway only I've got 18.4 twice but mix mostly city 12, plowing 6  but who cares I'm making $$$$$. 6.0 - 4.10


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Nov 28, 2001)

Highway only I'd belive it. I haven't checked my 2002, but on my 99 with 454, auto, 4:10's I checked on the highway a couple times 16 mpg.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Highway only*

Yea & when I mean highway only it was filled up 1 mile before getting on & filled back up with in 1/2 mile of getting off. I set the cruise control at 70 mph 90% of that time. I'm leaving on a 700 mile trip it it this weekend & I'm going to have my pop-up tonneau cover on so I can see if it help on the MPG's.  A friend said he got 1.8 more MPG's with his cover on so I'm going to check mine this weekend.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Well it does help*

 I got 19.3 at 70 mph on cruise control, over 440 miles (1- tank)not too bad but it really $ucks getting passed by all those cars .


----------

